# Cracked Windshield?



## furl1 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a 2007 Versa and this will be my 4th windshield in less than a year. When the first one cracked, my local Nissan dealer said that it was not a stress crack so I had it repaired by a local glass company. Within 3 months of having that one installed, it cracked. I had that one replaced about 3 weeks ago and I went out to my car this morning and I again had the same crack. It starts at the bottom of the windshield on the drivers side and goes up about 4 or 5 inches over the vin number plate. Then it extends about 12 inches towards the passenger side. Has anyone else had this problem? I have been looking online and have only noticed a handfull of people that have had this problem.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Versa has been out for 2 years and I have yet to hear of this problem at the dealership.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Sounds like bum luck on the first and shitty glass company on the rest.


----------

